# PC as Tivo Server



## TXBrownsFan19 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am trying to find a plugin that will allow me to stream movies, video, and pictures from my windows based pc to my 2 Samsung DTV Tivo Units. Both units are runing 6.3e.

I have been able to successfully stream audio and pictures, but no movies using the Tivo Desktop. I would prefer something that runs as a service. I have checked out things such as Galleon and pytivo, but they both say they require a tivo version higher then 6.3. 

I currently am testing out TIVO Server, From my Tivo unit, i can see the my windows box on my Tivo unit, but when i open the folder, my movies are not appearing on my tivo unit, it just shows my current recordings, but will not let me play any of them.

Any ideas?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Tivoserver will only work with 6.2x or 4.x software. You'll need to install mfs_ftp on your boxes and use movieloader for xfers. Movieloader can run as a service under galleon.


----------



## TXBrownsFan19 (Oct 21, 2007)

That's what i am missing then, i have yet to setup movieloader and mfs_ftp


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

setup pytivo and don't look back, it will take care of what you need.

Im running a dedicated machine just for my tivo's that also stream audio and video thru my computers also.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Tobashadow said:


> setup pytivo and don't look back, it will take care of what you need.


PyTivo requires TTG which is not available on directv tivos.


----------



## TXBrownsFan19 (Oct 21, 2007)

OK I have MFS_FTP working on both my Tivo Boxes and seems to be working great. I have got movieloader up and running on my windows box, and that seems to be working.

I am having a problem getting Tivoserver running correctly. I have modified the .tivoserver file and it finds the files i am trying to stream to my tivo server, but never actually appears to discover my tivobox. Is there is service that should be running on the tivo box?

here is the out put from starting tivo server

****** Finished Loading X Shows ******
Using interface: 'eth1' 10.0.0.4
Using interface: 'eth1' 10.0.0.4
Using broadcast interface: 'eth1' 10.0.0.255
Adding Tivo: ()

My Computer has multiple IP addresses.

Any thoughts on why it does not discover my tivo box?


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Goon said it in the second post of thread, "Tivoserver will only work with 6.2x or 4.x software". 6.3x software does not have the required MRV to run Tivoserver.


----------



## TXBrownsFan19 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any ideas on software that i can use to serve video files from my pc on 6.3?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Movieloader or manual mfs_ftp inserts are the only way. You can only insert actual tivo video file types via mfs_ftp (eg, .tmf, .ty, or .ty+). Tivoserver converts video to these formats on the fly, so if you wanna use mfs_ftp, you'll need to convert them yourself. Look over on ddb for ty-enabled ffmpeg, which you can use to convert videos to .ty files. In my experience, .tmf inserts work better, search also for ty+2tmf.pl, which you can use to convert a .ty file to a .tmf.


----------

